# Fussy v



## Dee72 (Dec 31, 2013)

So my V had a couple of days with deli bellie so we put him on rice, chicken and pumpkin. He loved it so much he is now turning his nose up at the dry food we give him, was quite funny he was making his grunting noises almost to say "I ain't eating that anymore bruv!"

Clearly I'm now going to have to mix it up a bit. Any tips from people who have a fussy V?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Here are a few easy things you can add to his kibble without changing the caloric value very much: (Just add a little)

low sodium chicken broth
water from water pack tuna
a couple of shakes of grated Parmesan cheese
any leftover gravy from your dinner

and sometimes just a little hot water will make his kibble more aromatic and thus more appealing.


----------



## daniellamarcella (Oct 18, 2013)

I'll also sometimes pan fry an egg and mix it in. Scrambled would work too. It makes her food bowl warm and more aromatic like mswhipple was saying.

Vika loves it and scarfs down her entire bowl. And hey, extra protein! It wouldn't necessarily be a low cal addition, though.


----------

